# Seawall repair/rebuild costs?



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Seawall on canal, looking ratty. Wooden type. Any idea of cost to rebuild?? Running foot cost??? Have about 200 feet. Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Call Jerry Alford of Alford Marine Construction. I have been using him for years. As you come across the 3 mike bridge into Gulf Breeze he built the sea walls on the homes to the east that are high up on the bluff.

850 324-5436


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

$200 per foot over here. i've got 100 ft that needs replacing. i'm going with vinyl, but not for a another year or so. the $200 per ft includes removing the old bulkhead.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DMC Dales Marine Construction, his guys do great work. Talk to Bill, a great guy no BS. *Call: 850 934-6360 for Free Estimates*


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Appreciate the tips. At 200 a foot, 250 feet is going to be pretty sporty. Might have to push it off a little longer and plug the holes myself, Thanks


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've used a couple companies for this type of work and "What's Up Docks" have treated me yhe best. FREE ESTIMATE won't hurt!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sea wall under perdido bridge has gone to shit. It's been that way for years. I guess orange beach isnt gonna fix it. That fence has been up since before I bought my boat, and that was 4 summers ago. You would have thought someone cared enough to get the ball rolling on that individual seawall. I guess they will just let it be an eye sore for now on. You would have thought they would have been able to set aside Bp money to fix something like that. Maybe it's not orange beaches problem to fix . Maybe it's the state. Either way, someone needs to fix the eye sore that fence has become.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I called What's up Docks yesterday and left message, not returned as of now. Will try again. Thanks


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

May want to give Shiloh construction a call over here in FWB. I was quoted roughly around $120/ft but that didn't entail any removal and it was local. I'm sure this can change with the type job and where's it located at.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have to remove the old one?? How about putting down the new one just outside or inside of the old one??? Thanks


----------



## cmgreeniv (Nov 30, 2012)

So Fighterpilot, what did you end up doing? what did you end up getting quoted per foot? Assume your about 4 feet in the sand and 4 feet out on a canal right?


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

that's some high costs, but guess if its done correctly its worth it.


----------

